# DNM: Dandelion – Much More Than A Weed!



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dandelion – Much More Than A Weed! | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Dandelion or Taraxacum officinale, is also known as Lion’s tooth; Priest’s crown and Swine’s snout. Anyone who’s ever cared for a lawn has tangled with these stubborn, bountiful weeds. What may surprise you is that dandelions hold that same tenacity as an herb.

Nutritional Benefits of Dandelion
The entire plant can be used, flowers, roots and all, and it packs a nutritional punch. Dandelion is rich in vitamins A, C, K, D and he B complex, as well as iron, manganese, phosphorus, and many other trace minerals. This nearly perfect whole food source of vitamins and minerals is easily absorbed by the body and is a great supplement to any dog’s daily diet. You can easily collect dandelion leaves from your lawn (make sure they are never sprayed with herbicides or pesticides), dry them and sprinkle a teaspoon per 20 pounds body weight directly onto your dog’s food.

Health Benefits
If your dog suffers from digestive issues, dandelion may be a great herb to consider.

The dandelion flower may be used for its antioxidant properties and may improve the immune system. It is also high in lecithin.

Dandelion leaves are loaded with potassium. They also stimulate the appetite and help digestion along with kidney function. They are an ideal choice for dogs with chronic indigestion or those with gas.

Dandelion leaf also acts as a diuretic, making it useful in cases of arthritis, kidney stones, congestive heart failure and gallbladder disease. And best of all, dandelion leaf contains lots of potassium, which can be lost through urination. Dandelion leaf also stimulates the liver and promotes the elimination of waste material from the body.

Dandelion root is also quite useful and nutritional. The root is a liver tonic and helps to remove toxins from the body, via the kidneys. Signs of toxicity can include skin disease, dandruff and chronic constipation. Dandelion root can also treat gallstones and gallbladder inflammation.

Using Dandelion
Dandelion can be used as a dried herb, a tea or as a tincture. To make dandelion tea, use 5g to 30g dried herb infused in 8oz water. You can use 1/3 of a cup per 20 pounds of your dogs body weight, up to 3 times a day. For dried herbs, use a teaspoon per 20 pounds.

Since dandelion is a diuretic, make sure your dog has ample opportunity to get outside to relieve himself during the day.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love these little tid-bits of info that you post! Thanks!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP I love stuff like this as my kids go to a holistic vet and stuff like this makes you think


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great article Christie. 

I guess Brody knew some of the health benefits of dandelions.....  This is an old photo but I love it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Great info! I also adore that photo of Brody!! Just goes to show once again how brilliant our chis really are.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

That is a really interesting post! I never knew that about the Dandelion!

Aww Brody is a cutie 


x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love the Brody photo! That is awesome!


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

Dandelion leaves also makes an awesome salad for us humans, too! But you should only pick the very young delicate ones or they will be too bitter. They taste similar to rucola. 
We have many in our yard and we're not even trying to get rid of them. It's too much work and we like our yard rather natural. I think they're very pretty, too.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

No more panic when they try to eat some! hehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> Great article Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Brody knew some of the health benefits of dandelions.....  This is an old photo but I love it.



Great info! And omg Brody is so gorgeous! What a sweet little face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Our grocery store sells them.. my husband eats them and grow a lot in our area.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Great article Christie.
> 
> I guess Brody knew some of the health benefits of dandelions.....  This is an old photo but I love it.


Brody is a smarty pooch Chi...


----------

